# 2013 Iowa Haunts



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

anyone


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Apr 4, 2012)

you should list what towns each haunt is in. I am thinking of road tripping to Iowa but would like to go to ones closest to Nebraska


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

The Heart of Darkness evansdale www.entertheheartofdarkness.com
Circle of Ash cedar rapids. www.circelofash.com
Harris Haven Funeral Home evansdale www.harrishaven.com
Dark Chambers dubuque www.darkchambers.com
Scream Acres atkins
Thrashers house of Terror mt pleasant 

all but the last one are a 40 min drive for me


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

anyone?


----------

